# Cilantro pollen



## missybee

Great shot, I love cilantro I vote for raspberry sherbert!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

Great shot. Even though we only grow a few dozen plants the bees sure like them.


----------



## deknow

Beautiful shot. Now if you could only get one of her foraging on coriander.


----------



## BeeBop

deknow said:


> Beautiful shot. Now if you could only get one of her foraging on coriander.


B-b-b-but... Cilantro IS Coriander! :s


----------



## beepro

No, cilantro and coriander is different. They are like cousin to each other.
The coriander have smaller seeds and a stronger smell while the cilantro have 
bigger seeds and milder smell. Both are resistant to frost in some extent but the 
cilantro is a bit more hardy. You can grow both all year long in mild winter area too.


----------



## Hogback Honey

beepro said:


> No, cilantro and coriander is different. They are like cousin to each other.
> The coriander have smaller seeds and a stronger smell while the cilantro have
> bigger seeds and milder smell. Both are resistant to frost in some extent but the
> cilantro is a bit more hardy. You can grow both all year long in mild winter area too.


You'll have to mail me some of your coriander seeds, because everytime I plant coriander, cilantro pops up :lookout:


----------



## jennSAL

I think coriander and cilantro are identical. There are multiple cultivars, some grown for the coriander seeds and some for the cilantro (leaves/stems pre seed). I plant whatever (my garden catalogs also say they are the same) and use it for cilantro then harvest the seeds that follow if not all picked for coriander or to replant next season.


----------



## beepro

Yes, I have both the cilantro and the coriander seeds. Just scattered some
cilantro yesterday. There is a difference between the two on how they smell and 
their leaves pattern. The cilantro seed is definitely bigger. I can post some pics to
compare the two once I find my camera again. HH, I would be happy to send you some
coriander seeds I have now. PM me your addy for a snail mail.


----------



## Steve56Ace

Do you should you copy write your pics? Lots of stuff out there to be wary of. Really sweet pic!


----------



## beepro

No need to copy right your pictures. Once you have the sequence of pictures then it is not hard
to prove that those are yours. After all they are inside your storage device only you have. Over the years I
have taken so many bee and plant pictures. So if one or two got copy then it is still o.k. because I have thousand
of them in storage. Nice thing is meant to be share!


----------



## Beekeeper23

Beautiful!


----------



## beepro

"The seed of the cilantro plant is known as coriander.
Cilantro is the Spanish word for coriander, also deriving from coriandrum."

Now I am really confused. There are the cilantro seeds and the coriander
seeds for sale here. They are labeled separately as indicated. 
I wonder why they are not label as either the cilantro or coriander seeds? I mean why separate the name to confuse the consumers?
If one is the plant and the other are the seeds then I suppose they are the same only the parts of the plant is named differently.
Now I know!


Here is what I sent out based on the label:


----------



## BeeBop

Maybe it's like ketchup vs catsup. What it's called may vary with where you live and who is selling it but it's the same stuff.
Around here the fresh leaves are known as cilantro and I eat tons of it in Pico de Gallo. The dried seeds are coriander and find their way whole or ground into a variety of dried spice mixes and dry rubs for meat.

Here's a cluster of coriander seed from the same plant that I picked cilantro from in the spring.


----------

